# Engine Noise - sounds like a tractor!



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Huge Hello to everyone on the Forum - have just joined after buying a beaultiful 2001 - 225 TT! 8)

But I need help please? :?: - I know nothing!

My TT sounds like a bad diesel taxi when idling at low revs? At cold start it idles slightly high (1100rpm) and sounds ok.

BUT as soon as the engine has warmed up and done a few miles, the revs drop back to normal idling, and it sounds horrendous - and if you lift the hood it is very loud - just like a very rough diesel engine.

Took it audi for bits and bobs and asked to check ok - but don't think they let it run long enough as they said just an exhaust rattle - but this is coming 100% from the eng  ine bay

. :idea: ...any ideas please - problem? cost? anything?!

Many thanks!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

welcome to the forum,

have you checked the oil level?

they do idle high when cold but it should only last about 1-2 minutes and settle down.

they have hydraulic tappets that need oil filling in them and it can sound diesel-y at times.
:?


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

OIL IS OK? - Cheers Wak - any help much appreciated - went and checked the oil - but it is more than ok?? Think it is a much heavier sound than tappets?

I think tractor may be a better description of the noise :!:

At cold start when the revs are slightly heigher it seems ok - but as soon as those revs drop back to 'resting' it sounds pretty rough - I can't believe this is normal :?:

I need more help please


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You probably should have a diagnostic check but there is a valve timing adjuster that could cause this noise if its not working properly as could a loose timing chain or belt. :?

any other TT owners nearby to compare engine notes with?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I drove an 04 reg A3 TDI on Saturday, and this is exactly what it sounded like.

Every time i pressed the accelerator i couldn't stop laughing as it sounded like a tractor. :lol:


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Dealer very helpful - and said cam-chain timing belt gone. Bad news is not covered by independent warranty - but Â£500 should see it sorted. Thanks WAK for you suggestions - much appreciated - looked at your site too - very professional!

Cheers


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi
I had a similar thing happen to me last week, after driving about 30 miles I pulled up by my garage and the engine was making a right racket at idle, when I revved it went away, the following morning it was ok whilst cold but came back after long journeys, I suspected the tappets, checked the oil which was a little low but no warning lights on?? I put 1 litre of Castrol Formula SLX in and it seemed ok. This week during the very hot weather when I start up the tappets are very noisy for a few seconds then are silent, I haven't noticed it before, Is this normal? I realise that the oil drains out of the tappets when the engine stops but I have only noticed it this week, is it any thing to do with the heat or do the tappets need some sort of cleaning???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Dino_Donis said:


> Hi
> I had a similar thing happen to me last week, after driving about 30 miles I pulled up by my garage and the engine was making a right racket at idle, when I revved it went away, the following morning it was ok whilst cold but came back after long journeys, I suspected the tappets, checked the oil which was a little low but no warning lights on?? I put 1 litre of Castrol Formula SLX in and it seemed ok. This week during the very hot weather when I start up the tappets are very noisy for a few seconds then are silent, I haven't noticed it before, Is this normal? I realise that the oil drains out of the tappets when the engine stops but I have only noticed it this week, is it any thing to do with the heat or do the tappets need some sort of cleaning???


Personally I change oil more regularly than AVS and "I believe" the avs oils to be too thin. I rekon some noisy tappets are caused by the oil, but who am I to argue with millions of pounds of development.

it may be normal for the age/mileage or you may have a cam chain adjuster problem brewing but until its constant it will be hard to pinpoint.
:?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Yes but even if you use this very thin oil your car is still new. So it is still fine. Only on older car very thin oil can create problems.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Yes but even if you use this very thin oil your car is still new. So it is still fine. Only on older car very thin oil can create problems.


V, I think you are confused, I dont use the thin oils, I use the non 503.01 oils because I think they are better for longevity than the avs ones.

I tend to try and quote from experience or hearsay if its plausible.

my experience is of 2 golfs one fed on multigrade semi synthetics from 30000m and 1 fed on mobil 1 from new!

the Semi synth is on 175000m on the original engine, the other is on its 2nd engine and has had tappets replaced because of noise.

I'll stick to the non 503.01 oils.... for now!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but even if you use this very thin oil your car is still new. So it is still fine. Only on older car very thin oil can create problems.
> ...


That is fine as you change the oil more regularly anyway. My thought is that it is fine to use the very thin oil when the engine is new. But as the engine becomes older and worn, then you may have to switch to a thicker oil.

Anyway, I do not think that I will keep the TT beyond 60k-70k miles so this wouldn't affect me as such.


----------

